# Red Watery Eye???



## Whiskerz (Aug 19, 2010)

I just noticed Liam has a eye that is really watery. He had wet all around it like it was watering and the rim of it is pretty red..

Here are some pics, one of each eye. The second pic is the one watering..












He doesn't have a runny nose and there is no discharge...Could there be something wrong or am I over reacting?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2010)

It could be an allergy to dust/hay but also could be the beginning of a bacterial infection like conjunctivitis. Best to get it checked out by a rabbit knowledgeable vet (unless it clears up by itself within a day or 2 ) ; if it is a beginning infection you may see pus in the corner of his eye ;the vet can prescribe appropriate antibiotic drops /salve
here are library articles on eye problems. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14567&forum_id=10

Do you have other rabbits? if so conjunctivitis is contagious so the other rabbits should be separated from him and you should wash and disinfect yourself when going fromLiam to the others. 

he alsomay have just irritated his eye by getting hay in it; I would get sterile saline eye wash (In the contact lens area of the pharmacy) and flush his eye with it.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 19, 2010)

I keep wiping his eye but it just gets grose again..uhh 

And actually, I did notice he sneezed like 3 times yesterday and just a few minutes ago, he sneezed twice.

I am really worried..what could he have?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2010)

it possibly could be the beginning of an upper respiratory infection which can be treated with antibiotics...

it isn't uncommon.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 19, 2010)

I put some contact saline solution in his eye..about 4 drops. I will wait and see how he is doing in the morning


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 20, 2010)

The eye that was red is twice as red and has TONS of watery good all around it and the other eye is now watery 

Vet here we come..


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 20, 2010)

Just made an appointment for Liam and Felix at 10:30am tomorrow morning at our rabbit vet here in town 

I hope they can fix whatever is wrong with Liam..I am bringing Felix along encase whatever Liam has is contagious. 

Wish us luck!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2010)

That is good to hear. My bf's bunny Benjamin looks a lot like Liam (Benjamin--he's a blue otter nethie) and he had a URI with symptoms a lot like you described. The vet first put him on a course of Benadryl (which didn't help, because allergies in rabbits are really rare), and then a course of Baytril, an antibiotic. That cleared it up. An antibiotic course should be 14 days at the very least.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 21, 2010)

I took Liam to the vet this morning. I brought Felix along for company, and encase he needed to be seen also.

Liam has conjunctivitis. The vet told me though that it is not contagious. Felix does have anything wrong with him.

I got eye drops called Gentamicin Sulfate Ophthalmic Solution that I have to put a drop in each of Liam's eyes twice a day for 10 days.

Im so glad I have meds so he can start to get better now 
Just thought Id let everyone know how the vet visit went and whats going on with his eyes.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 21, 2010)

That sounds good!


----------

